# URL für webdesign Grafiken



## A5 Infoschlampe (9. Juli 2002)

hi,

kennt jemand eine url im netz wo ich mir diverse grafiken runterladen kann (z.b. hgintergründe,logos,navigationshintergründe etc). weil mit grafikprogrammen hab ichs nicht so  deswegen suche ich ne sourcesite.

vielen dank, ciao


----------



## Migo (9. Juli 2002)

Mein Tipp für kreative Köpfe:

http://www.designerinaction.de


----------

